# there poppin



## dredger2014lam

Just came out of the woods in central Minnesota and found hundreds of them under one tree


----------



## tickcollector

I think most everybody knows that you don't find "hundreds" under 1 tree. Why get more people out early stampeding through the woods. Is it to lower moral so they give up and leave them ALL for you? “Leave the first plant for the animals, the second so it goes to seed, the third for someone who needs it more then you and the fourth you may take”.


----------



## tickcollector

Oh and it's "They're" poppin.


----------



## buckthornman

The only thing poppin is trouser coughs lol!


----------



## Old Elm

I'd rather have tick's than Troll's anytime. Really dredgerman2014!! Get a grip, or post a photo.


----------



## shroomster

Found some super micros that proble just popped today, caught some trout and dug up a bunch of leeks. Not a bad day off of work I'll try to post some pick later I just submitted them so if the pop up in photos I'll see if I can get them up


----------



## shroomster

http://www.morels.com/wp-content/gallery/photos/image-5adbdf6e37b316f8f2ab9e9e280c1cdcbd9def75.jpg


----------



## youngsteven

that pic made the wait worthwhile- most excellent!!!!


----------



## cdoubbles25

Where can I go around anoka


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cdoubbles25

Hey dose anyone know if it is legal to pick In Carlos Avery north of tc


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cdoubbles25

Tc 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

